# Walk before or after breakfast?



## GoldenJona

I was wondering, do you guys walk your dog before his breakfast or after his breakfast and is there a difference between digesting food or bloating or anything like that?

I get up at 5am take Jona out to pee then we go inside to eat then give him like 5 mins to walk around and then we're off for our walk.


----------



## Charlie's Mama

My husband gets Charlie up at about 6:00 and takes him for a walk before he leaves for work. Then after we feed Charlie, the kids and I take him for another walk at around 8:00. 

Poor Charlie is going to be lost next week when the kids go back to school and it's just him and I!


----------



## C's Mom

I let Cocasse do his business in the backyard first thing, then breakfast. I wait for about 2 hours after breakfast before we go for a walk. Evening exercise first then home for dinner.


----------



## Florabora22

I have to walk Flora to get her to do her business in the morning, but she generally only wants to walk 5-10 minutes before she stubbornly digs her heels in. Then we head back, I put her food in her Kong Wobbler, and I'm off to work!


----------



## GoldenJona

So is it bad to go on a walk right after breakfast? am I not letting him digest his food properly? Our morning walks are not that long, maybe only like 10-15 mins because he is actually still kind of sleepy and just wants to rush back home to lay on the couch; but hey no one told him to start crying at 4:30 am lol


----------



## fostermom

If I am walking them before work, I feed them after the walk. We get home, I shower and dry my hair and then I feed them. That gives them time to cool down completely before I feed. 

On the weekends I feed before walking them. Then they have to wait 30-60 minutes before they go out for the walk.


----------



## Karen519

*Our Dogs*

I can only walk one dog, so we feed Smooch and Tonka at 5:00 AM and then I take Smooch for a walk at 6:30 A.M. Tonka has already gone in backyard with Daddy.
In the evening I feed them around 4 PM and all four of us go for a walk about 6:30 P.M.

Tonka is 1 year old and Smooch is 11 years old.


----------



## Ranger

I used to walk Ranger before his breakfast. Our routine was: outside for a pee/poop, a 45 min walk, then a 30 min wait until breakfast. Now, he usually gets a walk after his breakfast, but I think next week my mom will start walking him in the mornings so he'll be back in his walk, then breakfast routine.

I always followed the horse rule of no food 30 minutes before or after a workout. Of course, there's some leeway in that. If it's a HARD workout (for dog or horse) and their sides are heaving, they were panting a lot (dog)...then I'd give it closer to an hour until they'd cooled down fully. Longer, if it was an extreme temperature day (very hot or very cold).

For a light work out, like an ambling walk, then I stick to the 30 min rule, especially in moderate weather. The important thing is not to feed while the dog is still worked out and before the system has settled. Think of it like this: You wouldn't eat a meal than go for a run right away, right? Nor would you eat right after a run. You'd feel sick to your stomach. Same thing applies to dogs!


----------



## GoldenJona

Ranger said:


> I used to walk Ranger before his breakfast. Our routine was: outside for a pee/poop, a 45 min walk, then a 30 min wait until breakfast. Now, he usually gets a walk after his breakfast, but I think next week my mom will start walking him in the mornings so he'll be back in his walk, then breakfast routine.
> 
> I always followed the horse rule of no food 30 minutes before or after a workout. Of course, there's some leeway in that. If it's a HARD workout (for dog or horse) and their sides are heaving, they were panting a lot (dog)...then I'd give it closer to an hour until they'd cooled down fully. Longer, if it was an extreme temperature day (very hot or very cold).
> 
> For a light work out, like an ambling walk, then I stick to the 30 min rule, especially in moderate weather. The important thing is not to feed while the dog is still worked out and before the system has settled. Think of it like this: You wouldn't eat a meal than go for a run right away, right? Nor would you eat right after a run. You'd feel sick to your stomach. Same thing applies to dogs!


Makes sense, I'll try changing things up and take him on a walk before breakfast. He probably wont like that at first but I'm sure he'll get use to it. Or maybe I'll just feed at 5am then wait the 30 mins and walk at 5:30am. Hmmm :scratchch


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

We always do the walk first then breakfast after a cool-down. It is just part of their routine.
Their morning walk is always their marathon walk of the day - especially with the temperatures this summer. We like to get them out there for a good workout prior to the day getting too hot!

I am like Ranger, I never allow vigorous exercise 30 minutes before or after meals. So we try to structure walks around that. 
Although after eating both dogs tend to get the zoomies as their way of saying thank you that they loved their food so much! As best we try, we cannot prevent that outburst!! 

Kim


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad eats first, and a walk an hour after. I always tell her it's post meal quiet time. The routine started when she was a pup, so now she kinda expects breakfast right after we get up and she's had a pee in the yard.

Sometimes I think I should change the routine, but on the other hand on weekends, after I feed her post meal quiet time often means her going back to bed with me for an hour or so. 

Breakfast is always between 5:30 and 6:00


----------



## Golden123

Sadie goes for a walk before eating, which she poos and pees, then again about an hour after she eats we go out again and play.


----------



## Loisiana

I guess I need a "neither" or "does not apply to me" choice because I don't walk my dogs and I don't feed them breakfast.


----------



## gillsmithy

Walk before breakfast (and dinner) We were advised by the vet to allow one hour after feeding before excercise. One of our goldens (now at Rainbow Bridge) got a twisted bowel by excercising after eating and nearly died. If you have a dog with a large chest cavity it can happen. All our dogs now pee and poo them eat and stay quiet for an hour.


----------



## Jamm

Joey eats right after he pees right after he wakes up at 8am, we chill for a bit, he chews on his nylabone or we fetch with a plush toy while im drinking my coffee, then around 9 or 10 we go for our almost hour walk. So hes had time to digest his breakfast!


----------



## MittaBear

Chester doesn't go for morning walks. He only goes for walks at night. We'll usually go about half an hour after supper.


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks first order of business when we get up in the morning is to head straight to his food dish (do not pass Go do not collect $200!)
Then he wants to go outside into the back yard to look around. The walk is probably an hour or so later.


----------



## lgnutah

Loisiana said:


> I guess I need a "neither" or "does not apply to me" choice because I don't walk my dogs and I don't feed them breakfast.



Do you mean you only feed once a day and the exercise you do with your dogs doesnt involve going on a walk?


----------

